# 2009 550 H1 EFI



## RuRandy (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 2009 550 H1 EFI and about a month ago I was riding along and noticed that the quad seemed to be rev limiting at 73km/h, before I've had the quad up to 90+ km/h. I have the quad in getting fixed right now and they are say that is normal from what they can tell cause Arctic Cat doesn't have a RPM amount that they can say it's so to limit at. 

So my question is, has anyone else ran across this problem or can you tell me what speed your quad (same quad) can get up to? The dealer said if I can get some feedback on other quads then they can dig more into this...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Not sure if anyone else on here has the same quad. That does some weird though.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Not sure if anyone else on here has the same quad. That does some weird though.


I agree, that sounds strange...like somethings up with the belt or clutches. Maybe its time to have a look. On a Brute when we see this, its usualy because the belt starts slipping on the secondary at full shiftout because the belt got glazed... because of not enough spring for the load.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I had recently replaced a throttle cable on my 06. Got more top end and a much faster response off the line......


----------

